

Silicon Valley Layoff Watch: Is eBay Next? - bootload
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/16/silicon-valley-layoff-watch-is-ebay-next/?ref=technology

======
ryanb
"eBay has been laying off all year. Only this time it is their employees and
not the sellers on the platform finding themselves out of work."

